# Forenbersicht > Verletzungen & Health (NEU) >  >  Willkommen in der Praxis von Dr. Daily Dose

## Redaktion

Auf mehrfache Anregung von euch haben wir jetzt diese neue Rubrik gestartet. Hier ist Platz fr alles rund um Verletzungen und Gesundheit beim Windsurfen.

Ihr habt Verletzungen erfolgreich auskuriert und damit wichtige Tipps fr andere Leidensgenossen? Oder immer noch Probleme mit Fugelenk, Knie oder Rcken?

Hier kann jeder seine Fragen posten, sein Leid klagen oder zuknftig Behandlungstipps finden.

Gute Besserung!
Jrgen/Red.

----------

